# T5 100cm unit needed.. suggetions?



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Oct 2007)

well the damn ebayer nightmare withdrew the 3x39w 100cm unit that I wanted  and it was only Â£100.. 

so that leaves me stuffed again!!

anyone know any good suppliers where I might get something similar? I desperately need to replace my lighting.. must be 100cm, no bigger as itll have to fit in a large wooden lid.

funds are limited.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Oct 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Arcadia-Overtank- ... dZViewItem


this looks pretty nice to me.. pity its 4 tube.. but I can always turn one off as theyre seperatly switchable..

anyone have any experience with this unit?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Oct 2007)

lol bought it anyway, looked good to me... and i like a branded make


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Oct 2007)

No experience for me yet, and I have never tried the below, but they still seem cheaper once VAT has been added.

http://www.fastlight.co.uk/shop/index.h ... lang=en-gb

Dave.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (27 Oct 2007)

was Â£215 delivered to the door.. cant grumble with that.

max light is waaaaay too much for a planted tank of my size (3.7wpg), but it would be good for a later reef tank.. until then, ill turn one tube off.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (30 Oct 2007)

yay!! it came!

very nice unit, only trouble is you can only turn off the tubes in 2's.. so Ive blacked out about 20% of the splash guard in an appropriate area.  

The back of the tank is a little dark.. my tank is a wide 20inches.  Got the unit as high as itll go in the lid, so will see how it goes. Id hang it, but my cat would fall in!

Looks nice, the colour of the Arcadia tubes is very nice indeed.. much nicer than the old Triplus.. recon its going to work out nicely


----------

